# How??



## MantisNation (Oct 18, 2007)

This might sound stupid, but how do you guys post photos on the forum??? I've never done it before, but would like to post some pics of my Grisea.

Thanks,

Eros


----------



## asdsdf (Oct 18, 2007)

MantisNation said:


> This might sound stupid, but how do you guys post photos on the forum??? I've never done it before, but would like to post some pics of my Grisea.Thanks,
> 
> Eros


Don't worry, we all went though this. (or at least me)  

Anyways, you can use a image uploader, such as photobucket (www.photobucket.com), and once you do so, there is a code that it includes. It says, image code.(IMG code) Copy that, and just paste it. Done!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 18, 2007)

...Or you could just upload the pics using the forums gallery feature and do the same thing. Really easy and helps put some more content on the site too.

Lets see those pics!


----------



## MantisNation (Oct 19, 2007)

Thnx 

Grisea:







Gongylodes:






Grisea:


----------



## joossa (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice! Love the Gongylodes!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 19, 2007)

Love the camo on that grizzy. You best be offerin up some nymphs when her ooths start hatching! h34r:


----------



## AFK (Oct 20, 2007)

the grisea is awesome


----------



## MantisNation (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. Yeah I intend on selling some grisea when the ooth hatches

PS- The grisea look even better when they are on the tree that they blend in with..... but this was just a small tree I had out in my back porch.

Thanks,

Eros JN


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, grisea are by far my favorite native species, and so far my favorite overall, though I am just now truly getting the opportunity to raise some exotics, so I don't know if one of them will become my favorite. That camo makes them so hard to find at times. The hunt is fun though, and definately worth it.


----------



## Sparky (Oct 23, 2007)

*ahem* Stickies are made for a reason. http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=8108"]http://mantidforum.net/forums/index.php?showtopic=8108


----------

